# this is why someone would sell his tank....



## kevincao (Feb 22, 2010)

so i was surfing on kijiji and came to realize this....

rtc and a flower horn in a 20 gallon tank.....beautiful...LOL

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-20G-tank-with-flower-horn-and-a-catfish-W0QQAdIdZ192490482

quote from my self 

uhh maybe i should have rephrase my initial idea, the guy has a red tail cat fish and a flower horn in his 20 gallon tank.....i'm saying he is selling it because red tail cat fish grow to 3 ft, and flower horn grow to 12 inch as far as i know of...so that's why he is selling it....is the result of not doing research....


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

my god...someone save them


----------



## Ella (Mar 17, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance, but wouldn't the gear alone cost more than that!? I don't have my tank set up yet but this sure makes me wish I did.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ella said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but wouldn't the gear alone cost more than that!? I don't have my tank set up yet but this sure makes me wish I did.


actually buying second hand, not thinking about the fish...$65 is a pretty steep price for a 20gal. Also considering there is no stand, generic hood and filter, no substrate, only the heater IMO is pretty decent.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Hitch said:


> actually buying second hand, not thinking about the fish...$65 is a pretty steep price for a 20gal. Also considering there is no stand, generic hood and filter, no substrate, only the heater IMO is pretty decent.


But if those are the fish you like and want then it is a great price. The 2 fishy alone goes for any where $45 to $55. But most people don't want those kind of fishy which require a big tank.


----------



## kevincao (Feb 22, 2010)

uhh maybe i should have rephrase my initial idea, the guy has a red tail cat fish and a flower horn in his 20 gallon tank.....i'm saying he is selling it because red tail cat fish grow to 3 ft, and flower horn grow to 12 inch as far as i know of...so that's why he is selling it....is the result of not doing research....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The red tail gets bigger than 3' 

Do your research


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I have an old style Kamfa flowerhorn which is 2 years old at 14" and still growing


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That's a freakin NICE cichlid though. Awesome specimen, $10 trade for the red tail. Throw the FH in a nice 90 gal, and you got yourself, for $55, a full 20G setup, and a decent wet pet.

Make lemonade with those aqua lemons.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Woot! Unbanned~!  

It's a pretty good deal if you break them apart and resale it

 

$15 - redtail catfish
$20 - flowerhorn
$20 - 20G tank
$10 - accessories


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

too bad the fish arent part of the deal. I would love to save them lol.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Woot! Unbanned~!
> 
> It's a pretty good deal if you break them apart and resale it
> 
> ...


$10 for accessories...that is too cheap...it comes with a heater, filter and canopy with light...I think more like $20


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Jsu said:


> too bad the fish arent part of the deal. I would love to save them lol.


The 2 fish are part of the deal...the Ad says - "20G tank with flower horn and a catfish....tank comes with filter, hood, heater, and light
all for 65$$"

BTW, the catfish looks more like a TSN/RTC hybrid


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Based on another thread on here it appears a lot of you would be offended if someone bought something and resold it.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> BTW, the catfish looks more like a TSN/RTC hybrid


how can you tell?


----------

